# My deer fursona!



## OhThatDeer (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi!
Sharing with you the full reference of my deer fursona!
Here you go - www.furaffinity.net: Huge ref for my baby. by OhThatDeer
Thank you!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow, that's a very detailed reference sheet. You've clearly put a lot of thought into the design.


----------



## OhThatDeer (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Wow, that's a very detailed reference sheet. You've clearly put a lot of thought into the design.


Thank you!
Yes, I've been thinking sometime about his design, as long as this fursone represents me on FA)


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Feb 24, 2017)

That is definitely a 5 star character if I was to be the judge. I really like him from what I read. He seems like an interesting person.


----------



## OhThatDeer (Feb 25, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> That is definitely a 5 star character if I was to be the judge. I really like him from what I read. He seems like an interesting person.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## -PonPon- (Mar 4, 2017)

he's cute but the ref is oversaturated a bit with stuff


----------



## OhThatDeer (Mar 5, 2017)

-PonPon- said:


> he's cute but the ref is oversaturated a bit with stuff


I wanted to put as many details as I can
Thank you!


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 6, 2017)

He's really cute. I'm still trying to figure out clothing for mine but i'm terrible at it. XD


----------



## OhThatDeer (Mar 6, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> He's really cute. I'm still trying to figure out clothing for mine but i'm terrible at it. XD


Thank you so much! Yes, clothing takes some time...


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 6, 2017)

OhThatDeer said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, clothing takes some time...



I'm just not very good with fashion in general. XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh deer oh deer. (Sorry, mandatory deer pun)

Cute design.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 15, 2017)

its lovely, very cute indeed


----------

